# ST430T Starts, runs fine, and shuts down after a few minutes



## Rachel16 (Feb 20, 2021)

I have a 2019 ST430T efi snowblower with 3 hours on it. It’s starts, runs perfectly for some minutes and dies. Then it doesn’t restart. The fuel system is fine from fuel/pump/sock/filter/injector. The battery is changed, the ecu shows no errors (blinking green light and solid red light). I can’t find a loose connector as I’ve assumed something has vibrated loose. Plug looks brand new too. Any ideas? Thank you!


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome to the SBF Rachel

i would start with replacing that spark plug regardless of how it looks with a real NGK or champ. the LCT motor is made in china the spark plugs being used are of questionable quality with many posts of problems with them in here. 
it might not be the fix but it's a cheap item to try, other wise it's dealer time 

good luck


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Will the machine restart at all? If so, how long does it take to restart it? Gas in the machine is less than 60 days old?

Not trying to be smart azz, but fuel shut off is turned on? Loosen the gas cap, does the machine still stall?

Do you get a strong spark from the spark plug?

What brand of spark plug is it? If Torch, I would replace it with an NGK or Champion, as there have been many issues with the Torch plugs being defective.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

I would suspect a fuel cap issue. Loosen it off as mentioned.


----------



## Rachel16 (Feb 20, 2021)

Ziggy65 said:


> Will the machine restart at all? If so, how long does it take to restart it? Gas in the machine is less than 60 days old?
> 
> Not trying to be smart azz, but fuel shut off is turned on? Loosen the gas cap, does the machine still stall?
> 
> ...


Thank you for your prompt reply. After loosening the gas cap it started immediately. It’s been running for 5 minutes without issue. I’m a bit baffled that this was the culprit, and hopefully I can figure out a way to use this snowblower with a gas cap. Thank you again!


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Just get a cap that doesn't have a defective vent in it . . .


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Rachel16 said:


> Thank you for your prompt reply. After loosening the gas cap it started immediately. It’s been running for 5 minutes without issue. I’m a bit baffled that this was the culprit, and hopefully I can figure out a way to use this snowblower with a gas cap. Thank you again!


ive been running my lct with bad gas cap for a couple of winters now, just loosen it off a bit and it will be fine until you can get a cap.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

The vent is bad in the gas cap. Drill a small hole in the cap, preferably in the side but it can't go through the neck of the gas tank.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

lets remember it's a EFI motor if the cap vent is bad it needs a new one

2019 machine change out the OEM spark plug for safety


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

A lot of those motors come with either a Torch, an LG or a fake Bosch. Throw those plugs away immediately and replace them with either a NGK or Champion. 
Many times they cross over to a NGK BPR5ES or a Champion RN12YC or 14YC, a little bit hotter. Most of those engines come with colder plugs in them from the factory.
The OEM plugs only last a few hours at most, a good higher quality plug will last for hundreds of hours, just ask Captchas, he knows and will recommend the right quality plug for it.


----------



## klocherie217 (Nov 21, 2021)

The Owner goes by the name: Matt. He picked up my new Husqvarna Snow Blower, "2 years old" called me and told me that the engine was gone? I asked him if he could repair it and he told me that he spent some time on the fuel system, changed the spark plug but could not fix the machine? He told me that he could deliver the machine back to me for $250.00 or let him keep the machine
and I would owe him nothing. I live in Hamilton, MA and feel that he got a machine that I suspect he invested the time and money, repaired and sold. I believe this wasn't right and that he should have come up with other options, since I was in the middle of a snow storm when he called me to tell me the bad news, not right. But the spark plug change and fuel system overhaul did nothing to rectify my problem, at the shop, supposedly done by a professional owner/mechanic? 








Turnpike Power Equipment


Commercial Lawn Mower Store in Rowley



turn-pike-power-equipment.business.site




Turnpike Power Equipment - Commercial Lawn Mower Store ...
Turnpike Power Equipment. Commercial Lawn Mower Store in Rowley. Opening at 8:00 AM tomorrow ... 295 Newburyport Tpke. Rowley, MA 01969. United States ...


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

I guess we should wait to hear the other side of story before picking sides.


----------

